
Bash That JSON with Jq - pcr910303
https://blog.appoptics.com/jq-json/
======
caro_douglos
>>Note: This article was originally published on Librato, which has since been
merged with SolarWinds®AppOptics™. Learn more about application performance
monitoring using AppOptics.

FYI ^

Maybe it's good that someone in marketing world point out JQ one more time. My
aliases are littered with magical jq stuff.

alias whatscomplaining='sudo journalctl -fxe -o json | jq "{ timestamp:
.__REALTIME_TIMESTAMP, commandline: ._CMDLINE, message: .MESSAGE }"'

The author has a more jq relevant repo here:

[https://github.com/djosephsen/jq-irl](https://github.com/djosephsen/jq-irl)

